# Brompton lead-in times



## srw (4 Mar 2017)

Does anyone have any current info on the time taken for a bespoke build?

I suspect my 8-speed will be consigned to a corner of the garage until I get more time and energy and manage to link up with an engineering adviser, and in the meantime I need something to commute on. I'm inclining towards an M2L or an S2L if my Brooks briefcase would fit, so could get something off the shelf from Evans. But at the very least I'd need to replace the seatpost for an extended one, and I'd very quickly want to put a Brooks saddle and a dynohub on it. If I'm going to do that it might as well be a custom build to save money and hassle. But if that route is going to mean I've got nothing to ride until May it's not worth it.


----------



## e-rider (4 Mar 2017)

I recently ordered one and collected it today - 6 weeks


----------



## The Jogger (5 Mar 2017)

I was also told six weeks when I was going to order one to my spec but went for an off the shelf h6l in black instead.


----------



## e-rider (5 Mar 2017)

after having mine for 24 hrs my advice would be to check it very well before leaving the shop - mine has a large number of minor problems, basically the set-up is piss poor (grease WTF is grease I hear Brompton say), plus a bent chainring which is a joke (not just a bit of side to side movement on rotation, but properly bent)


----------



## fixedfixer (5 Mar 2017)

8 weeks for mine, got it last week.  Was a bespoke job. Very pleased and I got it through Evans and got a 10% discount for being in CTC or whatever that organisation calls itself these days. 
No problems and has been set up well by either Brompton or Evans.


----------



## simon.r (5 Mar 2017)

e-rider said:


> after having mine for 24 hrs my advice would be to check it very well before leaving the shop - mine has a large number of minor problems, basically the set-up is piss poor (grease WTF is grease I hear Brompton say), plus a bent chainring which is a joke (not just a bit of side to side movement on rotation, but properly bent)



I've not long had an off the shelf H6R from Evans and was amazed to find that the crank bolts and stem bolt had copper grease on them. Not sure if this is down to Evans or Brompton, but I'm very impressed.


----------



## mitchibob (7 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> Does anyone have any current info on the time taken for a bespoke build?



Mine took 5 weeks last summer, although Cycle Surgery never bothered to tell me that it had turned up.


----------



## Kell (8 Mar 2017)

They quoted me 6 weeks for mine and IIRC it was 6 weeks to the day.


----------



## srw (8 Mar 2017)

5 weeks, say On Your Bike of London Bridge. And it might be a bit less because they're a big dealer. I'm told I'll need to upgrade the grips, and my choice of a 2-speed was queried because the top gear is quite low. But this is a bike for Central London.

If anyone wants a bargain Brompton and is less fussy than me about spec, they've got some old models and ex-test bikes available.


----------



## fivelittlefish (10 Mar 2017)

Compton Cycles can do pretty much anything in a week... http://www.comptoncycles.co.uk


----------



## srw (10 Mar 2017)

fivelittlefish said:


> Compton Cycles can do pretty much anything in a week... http://www.comptoncycles.co.uk



"Any new Custom bike orders will be currently 4 weeks to build and will be at 2017 Pricing"

http://www.comptoncycles.co.uk/brompton_custom_build/


----------



## rozzer1971 (10 Mar 2017)

My M3L was ordered 30th Jan 2017 and is due at my local independent on 19th March. I'm told Brompton are "a little behind..."


----------



## User10571 (12 Mar 2017)

srw said:


> "Any new Custom bike orders will be currently 4 weeks to build and will be at 2017 Pricing"
> 
> http://www.comptoncycles.co.uk/brompton_custom_build/


Back in 2014 Chris Compton was able to supply my very specifically specced Brompton from stock, there and then when I placed the order - I think they have sufficiently large stock that they can cannibalise in order to meet a punter's needs. The hold up was with the Ride-to-Work admin.


----------



## srw (7 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> View attachment 341386
> 
> 
> 5 weeks, say On Your Bike of London Bridge. And it might be a bit less because they're a big dealer. I'm told I'll need to upgrade the grips, and my choice of a 2-speed was queried because the top gear is quite low. But this is a bike for Central London.
> ...


30 days.








You'll have to imagine the cheesy grin.

I had to pop back briefly to get the QR tightened, and it needs another quarter turn. And I don't know how I'll keep it clean. But oh my goodness it's good to be back on a bike in London.


----------



## chriscross1966 (8 Apr 2017)

I've been told 10 weeks on a Nickel I've just ordered, it'll turn up when I'm away at Glastonbury so Warlands will have a chance to fit the mods I want, or at least most of them. Persephone is getting some short Nitto bullhorn bars, Vision TT bar-end brake levers, my spare set of standard titanium extremities and a 5-speed hub swapped for her two speed... I'm also putting a carbon fibre campagnolo crankset in there and an 80T chainring... She'll be a streetrod...


----------



## Melvil (8 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> 30 days.
> View attachment 346127
> View attachment 346128
> 
> ...



That is a lovely machine! Happy riding and hope you christen her (she looks like a she).


----------

